# Bratwurst Fatty



## Ken Smith (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm wanting to do a bratwurst fatty with mustard and sauerkraut. Was thinking about wrapping with bacon. Has anyone tried this and do you have any tips.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounds good to me.
My advice is to quit thinking about it and go for it.

Roll or pat out your ground, slather with mustard
Chop your Brats into sections, add the kraut
Roll it up and seal it
Bacon weave or simply wrap in concentric circles with no overlap
Cook it and enjoy


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 2, 2018)

Hell yeah! Get that puppy on the smoker and enjoy the results. It sounds amazing.

George


----------



## Ken Smith (Sep 2, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Sounds good to me.
> My advice is to quit thinking about it and go for it.
> 
> Roll or pat out your ground, slather with mustard
> ...


Thanks. I'll send some pics when I do it


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounds good are you making the fatty itself out of bratwurst or just adding it to the filling. Either way I have a three part step-by-step on making fatties. If your interested or have any questions there should be a link to all three in my signature.

Chris


----------



## Ken Smith (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks, making the fatty out of brats with mustard and kraut filling


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 2, 2018)

Now this sounds good! Will be watching.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 3, 2018)

Only thing I'd suggest is to squeeze the kraut a bit to get rid of some of the moisture, or else you might end up with a wonky fatty. There's plenty of juices in the fattie it'll absorb up on the interior!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds delicious!
Al


----------



## putter (Sep 4, 2018)

I made one of these last year. I opened brats and flattened them like all fattys. I stuffed with mustard, cheddar, and sauteed onions. Sorry no pics but it was a huge hit.


----------



## sauced (Sep 26, 2018)

I did one but added mini pierogis to the fatty. Was a big hit!!


----------

